# Worst D-pad ever?



## unknownworlder (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, Poll didn't work. Please delete this.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 10, 2009)

PSP's d-pad sucks balls compared to the d-pads on every other handheld/console out there.


----------



## CyberFish (Jan 12, 2009)

360 or original Xbox Dpad blows for fighting games.


----------



## Lily (Jan 12, 2009)

I can feel totally comfortable saying that the 360 controller has the worst d-pad ever. So bad in fact that an 'improved' version was released overseas for a footy game, and so bad that the folks out there making custom shells are now shipping the custom shell with a new d-pad and mechanism.

It's that bad.


----------



## Upperleft (Jan 12, 2009)

The 360 and the GC d-pads
just... oh my god what did they do? :\
EDIT: and my thumb hurts from playing SF:Alpha3 on my PSP


----------



## Prime (Jan 12, 2009)

360 fo' sure


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 12, 2009)

No GameCube D-Pad is the worst, you literally cant find a more pathetic excuse for a D-pad anywhere!


----------



## Satangel (Jan 12, 2009)

GC Pad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lucky hardly any game uses them.


----------



## Tanas (Jan 12, 2009)

Nothing in history compares to the PSP Phat's shitness, unlike the PSP Lite which has one of the best, The Dreamcast and the 360 are of equally as crap as each other.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jan 12, 2009)

bad:
- Xbox 360
- Gamecube
- PSP
- PS1-PS3
- Dreamcast


good:
- Sega Saturn
- Xbox (1)
- Super Nintendo
- Panasonic 3DO
- Neo-Geo CD


----------



## kobykaan (Jan 12, 2009)

MOST Dpad's suck because NINTENDO pretty much owns all the PATENTS for the *+* variant!

hence the PSP's open DPAD  both ... a) looks crap and b) plays crap too!

and just about every other consoles attempt at a DPAD too due to the BIG 'N's Patent's/Lawyers!

for the topic XBOX 360 pad sucks but thank the lord for ANALOGUE sticks!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 12, 2009)

Not sure about this one but my nes is presently the only D-pad I have ever seen with a third party one with a touch sensitive pad. I will try and dig it out and get a photo.

Edit. Can not find mine but found a picture:





I thought it was ironic because it was my right thumb holding down A for an entire race in turbo racing.


----------



## Law (Jan 12, 2009)

PSP, Xbox, Xbox 360, etc.

To the person earlier saying the Playstation 1 through 3, what the hell? Playstation pad is one of the best. D-Pad feels good too.




			
				kobykaan said:
			
		

> for the topic XBOX 360 pad sucks but thank the lord for ANALOGUE sticks!



THANK the LORD for CAPSLOCK!


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2009)

Worst D-Pad ever? Is there even any doubt?

Gamecube is the clear winner with one of the worst D-pads ever, but luckily almost no games used the D-pad for anything important.


----------



## Rod (Jan 12, 2009)

I think the DS Lite D-pad is atrocious. Really, it's a disgrace, I can hardly believe they didn't change that and the shoulder buttons on the DSi. Mine's pretty crappy right now, and it's the reason why I stopped playing it for a while. 
And Soma Bringer was so fun... ):

GC and X360 also have really bad D-pads, but most of their games use the analog stick, so that's not that big of a problem. The DSL, on the other hand, not all games can be played exclusively on the screen.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 12, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Worst D-Pad ever? Is there even any doubt?
> 
> Gamecube is the clear winner with one of the worst D-pads ever, but luckily almost no games used the D-pad for anything important.



Nintendo basically just used that D-pad as four extra buttons, they never intended anyone to use it for normal D-pad functions, just crap like changing camera angles or whatever. Apart from the left analogue stick on the GC pad I cant think of anything on it that wasnt a stupid idea, worst controller ever!


----------



## Anakir (Jan 14, 2009)

Gamecube's Dpad. Definitely horrible.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 14, 2009)

360 d-pad no doubt 
didnt really find anything wrong with GC d-pad, only used the stick though for all the games...


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 14, 2009)

The worst D-pad award goes to the xbox 360 controller. And I also didn't like the sega genesis d-pad, but that might be because mine has gotten old and wobbly over the years.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 14, 2009)

I could never get the feel of the original DS' D-pad.

The Gamecube D-pad is the worst one.  Have you tried playing _Super Punch-Out_ (unlockable on _Fight Night Round 2_) on that?  Analog support isn't present on that so it was almost unplayable.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 14, 2009)

enough said.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 14, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked the shell of the controller, it felt good in my hands.


...now the buttons are a different story. Urrrgh.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 14, 2009)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> *I could never get the feel of the original DS' D-pad.*
> 
> The Gamecube D-pad is the worst one.  Have you tried playing _Super Punch-Out_ (unlockable on _Fight Night Round 2_) on that?  Analog support isn't present on that so it was almost unplayable.



joking, right?


----------



## hdofu (Jan 14, 2009)

psp is the worst one I've used


----------



## Tanas (Jan 14, 2009)

How can the PSP Phats DPAD not be the worst? you cant even make diagonals with the peice of shit ffs.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 14, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> AXYPB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in the least.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 14, 2009)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> The 360 and the GC d-pads
> just... oh my god what did they do? :\
> EDIT: and my thumb hurts from playing SF:Alpha3 on my PSP



LOL, when I was about 7, I used to play Street Fighter on my PSX. My hands were blistered and bleeding from using "hadouken" over and over again xD

So I'd have to say PSX for the worst D-pad. Ever.


----------



## JPH (Jan 14, 2009)

Hands-down, the Xbox 360 has absolutely the worst D-pad on any gaming controller.


----------



## Tanas (Jan 14, 2009)

jph said:
			
		

> Hands-down, the Xbox 360 has absolutely the worst D-pad on any gaming controller.


The xbox 360 controller can do diagonals unlike the PSP Phats, so how can it be the worst? second worst maybe.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jan 14, 2009)

3DO. What a piece of garbage! I can't imagine anything being worse than that D-pad. 

The gamecube D-pad isn't the greatest, but I have grown used to it so it doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## Big Green (Jan 16, 2009)

Original GBA d pad since over time it just stops working just like the SP DS and DSlites R and L buttons. But blowing in it doesn't help it out.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 16, 2009)

psp dpad is shitty.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 16, 2009)

Original Crossbox and the 360, really.  I don't really mind the PSP's as much as I should, apparently.  

The GC one wasn't too bad, but I really didn't use it so much.  Truth be told, the direction used the most was up...unfortunately, it was awkward in its positioning.  

I'm not terribly fond of the Classic Controller's pad for some reason.


----------



## ArchangelX (Jan 16, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> How can the PSP Phats DPAD not be the worst? you cant even make diagonals with the peice of shit ffs.


Agreed.

The PSP Slim though has a great DPad.
I don't know why you people don't like the 360's DPad. I do use it occasionally, and I haven't gotten _nearly_ as angry at it as I have the PSP Phat's.

Although, if you still have SNES Pads, if the little plastic part that makes it actually hit the buttons rips inside (not too hard to do really) then the DPad becomes practically useless. Which sucks because that's the only way you can move.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 16, 2009)

CD-32 had the worst d-pad.


----------



## GexX2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> jph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the PSP pad you know for sure that when you press up, up is whats going to happen. With the 360 D-pad, you have no idea. It's ok if you like surprises I guess, but personally I like my d-pads to be functional.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 16, 2009)

Why is the psp dpad so bad? Isnt it essentially a ps2 dpad? 

Only bad thing about the gc controller is the dpad, its just so SMALL! that some games recognise you pressing say up when you quickly go right left.


----------



## Styles420 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I think we can address the other side of this issue, since I didn't see any complaints I think it's a reasonable guess that you all will agree with me when I say that the original NES had the best D pad - they did kinda corner the market on that one. Many have tried to copy it since then without breaking copyrights, but none have perfected it.

As far as the XBox and 360, PS1-3 etc. - I think it almost always doesn't matter, joysticks are generally so much better for today's games. I didn't really play PS1 before the DualShock arrived, and I think the D pad is a big part of my reason - next gen 3D games just don't seem to work as well with D pads in most cases.

Back on topic, I don't have a lot of experience with the BOX D pad (always used the stick), so my vote goes the PS1-3 pad - that gap in the middle kinda hurts in fast paced gameplay


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 16, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> PSP's d-pad sucks balls compared to the d-pads on every other handheld/console out there.


Wrong.
It sucks pretty hard, but have you ever tried playing a Sega Master System game using the original controller? That's next to impossible.


----------



## Midna (Jan 21, 2009)

The D-pad on those tiny madcats gc controllers.


----------



## qlum (Jan 27, 2009)

gc the rest of the controller is great


----------



## The Teej (Jan 31, 2009)

_Moved to General Consoles_


----------



## Tanas (Jan 31, 2009)

GexX2 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call a DPAD that can't do diagonals functional.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 31, 2009)

I destroyed 2 lite d-pads (the rubber underneath)


----------



## elfsander (Feb 2, 2009)

I like the GC's DPad. I didn't like the PSP D-pad. (That's one of the reasons why I don't have a PSP)


----------



## Louisiana (Feb 4, 2009)

Xbox, Xbox 360 and all handhelds


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 4, 2009)

Gamecube is remarkably bad. PSP can be, depending on its function in the game.

I also dislike pretty much any Sega d-pad ever. Sorry fanboys out there, you're dead wrong about it.


----------



## bolex17 (Feb 16, 2009)

GC D-Pad !!


----------



## Whizz (Feb 16, 2009)

XBOX 360 if I have to pick one. That one really sucks.

Have to disagree on the PSP having the worst D-pad ever, I use it quite a lot on emulated games (SNES, GEN etc.) and I hardly have any problems with it. Not the best, but definately not the worst.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 16, 2009)

Xbox 360 one blows balls.
And the NGC pad was soo bad that with the game Mortal Combat Deadly Alliance, it wasn't even playable because you could only use the d-pad... not analoge stick :S

DS one kinda bad too actually


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 16, 2009)

GC and 360 are both pretty bad.. can't decide which is the worst..


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 16, 2009)

psp slim is quite poor for fighters and gameboy games, 
xbox is terrible for fighters, so much so my poor controller gets a beating from my boyfriend's fist. (analogue sticks are fine though)
gamecube very tiny small d pad is not bad as i have small hands anyway but yeah it can be quite bad as it gives you cramps.
the old gba d pad is bad aswell as it gave me cramps when i played on it.
the graphite gba sp d pad pushes right in and i can't even play killer instinct on it as the d pad is so bad.
the n73 analogue stick is terrible for mobile phones games, seriously.



			
				laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> And the NGC pad was soo bad that with the game Mortal Combat Deadly Alliance, it wasn't even playable because you could only use the d-pad... not analoge stick :S



NGC pad is ok when i am playing mega collection on the gamecube with it, 3D fighters are another story though, i can't play 3D games with D pad anyway.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Feb 19, 2009)

GC and GBA had exactly the same Dpad; unless it's just my cheap 3rd party GC pad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The DS lites Dpad was extemely weak, I know of a few people who went through atleast 3 DS lites from screwed Dpad's due to mario kart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whereas DS phats Dpad ussually exceeds the life of the shoulder buttons.. 

Megadrive D-pad imo is the best... nice and big... perfect for street fight'n!


----------



## X D D X (Feb 19, 2009)

I hate the Wii remote's D-Pad. I like the DS one even though it's the same as the Wii's one but it hurts after a while.


----------



## Blackiris (Feb 19, 2009)

I seriously dare people to try doing consistent Hadoukens/Power Waves with the DS Lite's pad. XD


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 19, 2009)

Sony playstation 1. terrible on my hands.


----------

